# Hi from the Keystone state



## jackandnancy

Jack and Nancy here. We are both retired law enforcement, he a Pa. trooper and me a local cop. He was a K-9 handler for the last seven years as a trooper. I was a K-9 handler for 24 years. We still handle K-9s in retirement for drug detection, search and rescue and tracking. Both are Goldens and we have a Belgian Shepherd pup and a blind lab. All totalled, there is over 300 pounds of dog in our motorhome:rolling-eyes: We have travelled all over the US, including Alaska and have enjoyed it immensely. Right now we are out of retirement and working in the Security department at a small casino in Nichols, NY, he's the director and I am a supervisor....is that type-cast or what? The casino is a race track also. Some underhanded trainers of the horses use perfomance enhancing dope to make the horses run faster, so we taught our dogs to detect some of the drugs they use. First ever dogs in the country to do this.:way-to-go::clapping: We have been here a year and a half and intend to shore up the finances and go fulltime. We do live in the motorhome fulltime and this is our second winter here. There are 750 video lottery terminals here and racing season is from May to September on weekends and there is a nice buffet. Please come and stay for a day or two here, Exit 62 off Interstate 86, old route 17. They allow overnight stays. We would love to meet anyone that stops by. Just ask for Jack or Nancy at the front entrance to the casino and we'll be glad to sit and chat for awhile.


----------



## glfortner

Welcome Jack and Nancy! Sounds like you have interesting "new" careers. 
We have a small Pomeranian in our camper, I can't imagine having those big dogs in a moter home. Of course, they are highly trained and our dog is very mischievous!


----------



## ctfortner

Hello Jack and Nancy :welcome:

Good luck on the going full time, we will all be envious :thumbup2:

That is a lot of dog in that motorhome, but pets are like family so you have to do it. We would enjoy hearing about your camping/full timing adventures.


----------



## cricket2

:welcome: Jack and Nancy


----------



## antigua

Hello Jack and Nancy. Welcome to Camper Community.


----------



## mailfire99

:welcome: guys and gals.


----------



## grace

Welcome Jack and Nancy! It was nice to hear from someone close to Virginia. You have some dogs to be very proud of. I was raised with animals, and I love petting them. We make faces at the dogs in the cars next to us. Our neighbors have them too. We plan on getting one soon. We were looking at a smaller dogs like silk terriers, and beagles. Well, have a great time here.:welcome:


----------



## kiteri

Hello!!! It is nice to see my home state so generously represented!

With all that fur in your motorhome, I am guessing you would not suffer if the heater went for a night!!!!!!

That is such a cozy visual!


----------



## grace

Well maybe you guys will run into each other sometime. Or you can talk on-line about similar things, or your day. My day has been busy. Saturday, I clean the house, change sheets, and give baths to the girls. We do some cleaning during the week. But the main one is on Saturday.


----------



## jackandnancy

*camping*

We have been in 40 states in our camping careers and loved every mile of them. In all the years, we have always had dogs, and lots of them, but never been refused a site. They are the best "alarms" one could have and provide a great deal of comfort knowing they are there to let us know if something is amiss. They don't bark at every little noise, but do seem to have a sixth sense about when to let us know things just aren't quite right. They are soooooooo happy to see us when we come home and don't ask for anything but a lap to jump in and a pat on the head. We just can't imagine traveling without them. We guess that makes us eccentric in some people's eyes, but that's okay. One of the great things about camping is you can take your family with you...just because ours have four legs apiece instead of two, doesn't make them any less family members, right? Life is too short not to live it....:thumbup1:


----------



## grace

They are family of course. My friend at work has a house full of all kinds of animals. She has a few dogs, cats, birds, and I think she has some rabbits. They don't have any children. But they stay very busy with their all those animals. She takes them to vet appointments. I have girls so I have the doctor ones. She gets worried if they get sick. We have a lot in common.


----------



## ctfortner

Hey jackandnancy, in case you didnt see it, its not too late for the contest either, check it out http://www.campercommunity.com/forum/showthread.php?t=221


----------



## jackandnancy

*Some of our more notable moments*

Should start out by saying we live in a 97 Bounder with a slide. We decided to take a short trip to Mohegan Sun and Foxwood in Conn. back in November. Worked till Friday and got set to go on Sunday. This was Saturday. We have been parked for over a year, so no telling what was in store for us. Jack started to motorhome as he has done almost every month since we parked and the engine started squealing. Next was the jacks, they wouldn't retract. Then the slide came in but wouldn't go back out. It stopped working. We called a friend and he came over. He said some air pump thing in the engine had frozen up and he sent his brother to get a new one....one hundred dollars or so. We were supposed to get new tires on and had to be there before noon and it was getting close. Mike, our friend, pounded and got the jacks to come up. Found out that there had been a box of oil left on one of the storage containers in the slide and it got squished when the slide came in. Finally made it for the tires and when they went to put one of the duelies back on, when they put new tires on before, someone had missed the pin that helps to line up the tires and the rim was ruined. Get out the spare and they will provide a new rim. 550 dollars. The generator had to be removed earlier and was ready for pickup. Another 675 dollars. Went to Mike's to put on the new air pump thing and his brother said they didn't have any. Great:bang: Mike did some more pounding and greasing and got that to working finally. Had to put on a new belt, 75 dollars. When the slide came in and squashed the box, it cut a wire so the slide wasn't getting juice. Spliced them together and the slide worked. By now, it is Saturday evening and too late to get going. We decided to take the MH for a ride before we left just to make sure nothing else was wrong. Well, something was. One of the brakes was locked up or something and when we got back, it was cherry red from heating up:help:. Mike would look at it in the morning. We thought we would leave on Sunday morning and my sister was bringing Mom here. Got up and Jack just didn't seem right. (He had a heart attack in January, 2007, a very close call.) Mike had to do some tweaking so the MH was going to his house. And he had to check the brake. When Mom and my sister got here, I had decided that Jack needed to go to the hospital to be on the safe side. He didn't argue. He ended up staying overnight Sunday to Monday and didn't get out till in the late afternoon on Monday. He checked out okay, thank God. In the meantime, Mike had called to see how Jack was doing and said that he had the MH up on the hind jacks to check the brakes and when he did that, the door to the MH flung open and the dogs all poured out:smack-head: They got them back in, again thank God. 

We FINALLY got going on Tuesday morning, but talk about sitting on pins and needles  We ended up having a good time despite our slow start. I didn't win anything, but the relaxation was sorely needed. We must really love camping as we have numerous other stories of our misfortunes with this motorhome and our other one. More later.


----------



## grace

Jack and Nancy that was very interesting to read about all your adventures. It was probably the sitting for a year that did the trick. You ever heard the term "use it or lose it" ? So it just needed some extra grease and then time. Grease does keep the world going round. It does sound like an adventure of course. Glad everything is well now.:way-to-go:


----------



## ctfortner

So how are things going lately jackandnancy? Havent heard from yall lately, was just curious how your travels were going. Check in with us when you have time, would love to hear some updates.


----------



## l2l

I would be curious to see if anyone from our little community takes you up on your offer of a visit...


----------

